# material for panels.



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am adding more panels to my room and can not find the material to match what I have. So I have decided to just change things up with new. But I am having a hard time finding anything I like that's not a lot of money. So I was hoping some of you could post pics and price of what you have used. Thank you


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

http://acoustimac.com/ has some great stuff and has lots of sales if you get on their mailing list. Their are cheaper options as well. What look are you going for?


----------



## Cali (Feb 24, 2011)

qx56 said:


> I am adding more panels to my room and can not find the material to match what I have. So I have decided to just change things up with new. But I am having a hard time finding anything I like that's not a lot of money. So I was hoping some of you could post pics and price of what you have used. Thank you


I think you should define your price point- what price point is 'not a lot of money'.

I use fr701 from Fabric mate.


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I guess I would say under $10 a yard. I was hoping to find poeple that have had good luck with some of the less popular materials. I have thought about micro suade. But would like to find something a little more designer.


----------



## Cali (Feb 24, 2011)

avs forum (great found deals) lists GOM 10.99/yard


----------

